# Kapex limitation?



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

try using millimeters..:turned:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> How did you get your Kapex to stop at 3-1/4 " Brian P...:blink:
> 
> 
> B,


That's the point, I could not get it to stop at 3 1/4" off the table. At it's max, I think it stoped at around 1 1/2" off the table.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

We always notched and dadoed framing with a skilsaw and a speed square. Fast.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea,
Forget the shim idea......:laughing:


May I suggest a skill saw,as mentioned above...,........just stay proud of you depth and Klein up with a flat chisel ....


I've used that method on several occasions......

Another option ...multitool....

Either of which will leave your open mortise with a nice fit...

But that all has to do with the The operators accuracy........





B,


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I assume you pulled the green depth stop lever on the right behind the head out and adjusted it for your cut depth? 

I don't recall what the travel distance is for the stop. I'll check tomorrow and find you a solution. I don't own a Kapex (yet) so I have to borrow one and experiment on theirs. 

Tom


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> I assume you pulled the green depth stop lever on the right behind the head out and adjusted it for your cut depth?
> 
> I don't recall what the travel distance is for the stop. I'll check tomorrow and find you a solution. I don't own a Kapex (yet) so I have to borrow one and experiment on theirs.
> 
> Tom


Yes I pulled down the green lever and turned it as far as it would go.

Guys, I've been around this business for 40 years and have done notched probably almost every way imaginable, including everyway suggested here, except for the drill contraption.

I appreciate the suggestions, but as I said, I was just mentioning a limitation of the Kapex, a possible flaw, so to speak. Hoping that I was mistaken.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Really, my solution to this might be to get a domino and forget the notch.:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry Mark,....


We tend to get carried away sometimes...........:laughing:



What does the spec sheet say for the depth stop....

An 1-1/2 sounds awfully limited....:blink: that can't be write...:blink:



B,


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Domino is a great tool. Many uses besides what it is made for.

I'll find you a solution on the Kapex tomorrow. May be as simple as a spacer between the adjustment screw and the saw base. Maybe more threads on the screw. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I checked, travel depth in not in the Festool manual or the supplemental manual.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just checked mine and it's the same. Never done dados on it that size as always used the table saw.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like those Germans just engineered you into a new festool Mark. This is all a part of the KoolAid master plan...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Mark, how are you liking your new fastcap stand, after using it a bit?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the fastcap stand a lot. 

Now that it is on a level surface, it's very stable and I love that I can cut 20' long material without any concern.

Easily breaks down and easy setup. The stops and tape have proven very reliable and accurate.

I had a fairly expensive Rouseau setup previously and this is much better, at a cost of course.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Glad ya like it, it looks like a fantastic setup.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> Looks like those Germans just engineered you into a new festool Mark. This is all a part of the KoolAid master plan...


I actually did look at the domino today, at one of my suppliers. I'd love to have one, but I've just spent too much lately.

If I pickup a project that I really think that I can get my money's worth out of it, I'll get one.

Despite this limitation with the Kapex, I love it and all the green tools. Are they perfect, no, but they sure are a pleasure to use, therefore addicting.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

redwood said:


> I like the fastcap stand a lot.
> 
> Now that it is on a level surface, it's very stable and I love that I can cut 20' long material without any concern.
> 
> ...


I know I could google this easily, but what does that stand go for? I just can't see myself parting with $800 for the Festool setup. There's just not enough to it.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I should have clarified my post. My Kapex does not stop at 3¼...it's about 1½ like Mark said. The way I did it was not real pretty...I could do better with a circular saw set at ¼ inch...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

redwood said:


> My Dewalt SCMS had a set screw. I may have added a nut or something, but it worked fine.
> 
> The only table saw I have on the job is a baby DeWalt. I'm not sure that it even accepts dado blades.
> 
> ...




I'm building a fancy screen porch and experienced the same thing. my dato blade was down the st in the truck so i free handed it with the kapex .

the baby dewalt does take up to 3/4" dato blade maybe slightly bigger. i have used it several times in the past.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

redwood said:


> Really, my solution to this might be to get a domino and forget the notch.:thumbup:



another $1000.. i too have been eye balling the domino.


----------

